# Остеохондроз? Ком в горле



## Elvirag (16 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте, помогите мне пожалуйста советом.
Уже три месяца мучает ком в горле, то меньше то больше. Кажется что будто там застряла слизь то ли что, постоянно хочется глотнуть. Иногда типа першения  по задней стенке, с декабря добавились странные спазмические боли в районе ушей, давление в ушах, особенно слева. И последний прикол глотать слюну стало напряжно, те раньше я это делала автоматом а теперь каждый раз напрягаясь и глотаю. Есть рефлюкс гастрит загиб желчного дсжвп
Была у лоров хронический тонзиллит, другая сказала ларингофарингит, лечили аб, полоскала, гомеопатия, потом стала лечить жкт по совету врача омепразол холосас и Линекс. Почему-то ощущения как будто стали хуже 
Эндокринолог норма
Была у двух невропатологов, пила транквилар и гидвзепам, было полегче, но увы. Вторая отправила на мрт со словами наверное в мозгу киста или опухоль.
Еле живая сижу.
На мрт схожу конечно но надеюсь врач ошибается.
На что ещё можно обратить внимание?
Остеохондроз давно, сколиоз грудного отдела и кифоз
В этом направлении не думала ни я ни врачи. Если проблема в этом что можно делать? Массажи, лфк, нагрузки?
Помогите


----------



## горошек (16 Янв 2018)

Возможно, это ещё и ларинго-трахетит. Тем более, у вас рефлюкс. Он может раздражать слизистую гортании. Попробуйте как вариант пропить ударный курс отхаркивающих препаратов, типа АЦЦ, пробрызгать каметон. Возможно, при этом начнётся кашель, т к будет образовываться большее количество слизи.


----------

